# Cheaper Gas



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Wall St 247 lists ten states with the cheapest gas.....nothing about gas is cheap...gas has fell back to about 90/barrel...wish the pump prices would reflect this.

Regards, Mike

http://247wallst.com/2013/03/01/the-10-states-with-the-cheapest-gas-2/


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_I've been threw Wyoming a quite a few times and always make sure to fill up before leaving the state._


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> _I've been threw Wyoming a quite a few times and always make sure to fill up before leaving the state._


Yeah, especially down around Cheyenne.....lots of refineries in Cheyenne.

Regards, Mike


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

De Beers is well known for its monopoloid practices throughout the 20th century, whereby it used its dominant position to manipulate the international diamond market.[sup][6][/sup][sup][18][/sup] The company used several methods to exercise this control over the market: Firstly, it convinced independent producers to join its single channel monopoly, it flooded the market with diamonds similar to those of producers who refused to join the cartel, and lastly, it purchased and stockpiled diamonds produced by other manufacturers in order to control prices through supply.[sup][19][/sup]

Diamonds are almost as common as gravel and with todays mining technology easier to get.

Maybe the gas and oil folks took lessons.


----------

